# Wildwood this weekend



## tm613 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hello all,

I'll be headed down to WWC on Sat to open up the house for the season...should be able to get out early Sunday for some fishing...what would you recommend as a best bet in the Wildwood or Cape May area

Thanks

Tony


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

cold water = stripers still around.

bluefish popping out every now and then.

flounder season under way.

kingfish reports have been scarce, but there are some out there.

I suggest going with bunker after the big ones. then again i didnt catch anything but skates this past weekend, so what the hell do i know!


----------



## petefish (Sep 11, 2008)

I would go with clam first and some bunker
Caught 3 stripers on clam on sunday 5/24 19,25 34in all on clam
I learned this from the bible - when I get my bait I drain the clam juice and dump it into a freezer ziploc bag of salt right away - this way if I don't use up all of my bait it will be fresh for the next time I get out and doesn't stink


----------



## surfrod (Nov 30, 2005)

Pete, what bible?

I've heard that salted clams need new "scent" later? anyone ever tried that (e.g. shedder oil on previously frozen salted clams)?

kingfish are starting to come in now..use bloodworms until the water warms to 60+ then fishbites will work (though bloods are better anytime)


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Fresh clams are the ticket, lots of bass around


----------



## tm613 (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks guys..I am guessing I have a better chance at a bass in Cape MAy than in Wildwood..I can be on the beach in Wildwood Crest (south end) in a minute but never heard of much being caught there


----------



## petefish (Sep 11, 2008)

*Fishing Bible*

The Fishing Bible is at the bottom of the main page - lots of good info on there from salting baits to different rig set ups for stirpers, drum and shark


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

You have a Private Message!


----------

